# Instalar un ecualizador Cuspid EQ-1620



## maurel (Ago 2, 2011)

Hola que tal.. saben quiero saber si alguien tiene un diagrama o informacion de como se instala un ecualizador Cuspid EQ-1620, en particular lo instale pero no funciona el subwoofer...


----------



## ZUNDACK (Ago 2, 2011)

No encontre tu ecualizador, es de carro o de casa? , si subieras fotos de los conectores que tiene tu ecualizador talvez podria ayudarte yo cuento con un equalizador kenwood de 14 bandas al cual solo se enchufa la clavija y se conectan los RCAs de entrada (IN) y la salida de los RCAs (out) va al amplificador.....ADVERTENCIA:E visto muchas veces que conectan los ecualizadores a la salida de los amplificadores, espero que no hallas hecho esto, por que puedes averlo dañado..


----------

